# Sydney Inner West profile for beersmith 2 or bru'n water?



## conanb (15/12/16)

As the title suggests, anyone have the water profile for either of these? Or have an up to date water profile with all the relevant minerals listed for Sydney Inner West? 

I grabbed the report from Sydney Water but can't find all the minerals like magnesium etc Inner West would be supplied by Prospect supply through Potts Point I believe. 

Cheers in advance. 

Conan.


----------



## mtb (15/12/16)

These guys might already have that data on record


----------



## Phoney (15/12/16)

Yeah you can type your address into this site and it will show you which reservoir your water comes from. I'm in Marrickville and mine comes from the potts hill delivery system. Whatever that is. The analysis is here. I just take an average, so for example if Chloride is 25.5 – 30.3 then I say 27.9. Near enough is good enough is how I roll.


----------



## rosiepose (8/8/17)

Can someone please screen shot me their Bru'n water report input for my area Kingsgrove. cheers


----------

